# Plow Recommendation For 1996 Full Size Bronco



## lthawk724 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a full size 1996 Eddie Bauer Bronco with a 351 engine, quad shocks and 4wd. None of the big plow makers recommend an application for this vehicle. I live in upstate New York and will be plowing for myself only, about 300 ft of stone driveway. Anyone have a recommendation for a plow that will be both durable and practical for my use. Thanks


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Throw any 7.5 footer on it. Maybe an 8, but at least a 7.5. I plow with a 4 door Tahoe with no problems, so your solid front axle Ford will be great! Good for tight places too!


----------



## lthawk724 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks PlowVA. Is it possible to get a dealer to install a name brand plow, Western, Meyers etc. if they don't have a specific application listed for it or are there liability issues with that? Every dealer I have gone to in the Albany, NY area has left it at "We have no listed application for that vehicle"


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Is there anything special about the 96 model year? I have seen tons of pics of full-size Broncos with plows on them. Do a forum search for Bronco and you'll see.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Does it have the solid front axle?


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

The Bronco has the IFS front end not a solid axel. Use the 1996 F150 set up from what ever plow maker you want that is what will fit your Bronco. The frames are the same. I would not go any bigger then a 7.5


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmebuildr said:


> The Bronco has the IFS front end not a solid axel. Use the 1996 F150 set up from what ever plow maker you want that is what will fit your Bronco. The frames are the same. I would not go any bigger then a 7.5


Ditto.....


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i would go with 7.5 ive plowed with meyers for a few years they put out a nice set up...but i wouldnt go with the 8 footer id go with a 7.5


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go with a stl 7.5 meyers


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

anything 7'6" i would say...buddy has a 7'6" meyers with touch pad its awesome...i like the westerns tho myself


----------

